
Mao Kun Map - Thevet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao_Kun_map
======
peteretep
> Of interest is the inclusion of what are interpreted as Paracel Islands,
> Macclesfield Bank or Spratly Islands – the names Shitang (石塘), Wansheng
> Shitangyu (萬生石塘嶼), and Shixing Shitang (石星石塘) are noted on the map, although
> identification of these islands may vary with different authors.

Ahh, _that’s_ what this is about

~~~
trianglem
What do you mean? Are those the names of those disputed islands in the South
China Sea? Are you implying this is Chinese propaganda? If the above is true
then it certainly looks like it.

~~~
skrebbel
Africa is also on the map and that doesn't give China a claim over parts of
Africa either.

I don't think anybody thinks that a place being on a map means the country
where the map maker is from gets to control that place.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Oh yes they do...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liancourt_Rocks_dispute](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liancourt_Rocks_dispute)

~~~
082349872349872
> "North Korean authorities were less keen on emphasizing the principle of
> effective possession (a keystone of the South Korean standpoint), for this
> would have recognized the Republic of Korea as a legitimate state entity."

For reference, according to [https://dprktoday.com/assets/img/top-
bg4.png](https://dprktoday.com/assets/img/top-bg4.png) korean unification
(modulo some minor bothersome separatists somewhere out in the provinces) is
already a thing.

I think Alexander the Great was probably in a more descriptive than
prescriptive mood when he was asked upon his deathbed who would inherit his
empire. His reply: "the strongest".

(if conflicts are never ended there are no treaties documenting known
agreements between conflicting parties. _cough_ cyprus _cough_ )

------
yorwba
I guess a linear map of the coastline would be intuitive to a trader used to
sailing along the coast, but it was pretty disorienting to try and match it to
modern maps.

I think the big island at the end (i.e. leftmost in the gallery) labeled 忽魯謨斯
( _Hūlŭmósī_ in modern Mandarin pronunciation) is supposed to be Hormuz, but
I'd never have guessed that if it hadn't been mentioned in the article. (TIL
there's not just a Strait of Hormuz but also an island.)

------
nightcracker
As a Path of Exile player this title was interesting to see.

~~~
bloopernova
Yes, my first thought was "did grinding gear games write something new and
technologically interesting?"

How have people been finding the Harvest league in PoE? I'm loving the easier
crafting, but dislike the seeds/garden layout/management aspect.

~~~
throwaway8451
I like even though I'm getting only mediocre crafting options so far because I
never took the time to arrange the garden in a way that would allow growing
higher tier seeds. It's a pity that they do not come with an auto-arrange
feature that does the annoying placements.

~~~
eatingCake
I'm hoping if it goes core they will allow importing the layout just like
hideouts.

~~~
throwaway8451
Great idea.

Highlighting connections of storage tanks and pylons would also be helpful.

------
walrus01
As a coastal trading location, Mogadishu is a very old city. It would be
fascinating to have a time machine and see some of the first interactions and
trade between the Chinese fleets and locals in Mogadishu.

------
microcolonel
The scanned items may be downloaded as glorious 100+MiB TIFF files, if you're
interested.

[https://www.loc.gov/item/2004633695/](https://www.loc.gov/item/2004633695/)

